# Vintage givenchy identifiers



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

Hi, does anyone have background knowledge on the history of Givenchy bags? All authentication items are for the more moderns bags of early 2000’s and forward. The dust bag is not actually for this bag, but it fits.


----------



## TiffaniCoutureCloset

This peice seems to be from the 80’s-90’s but I can’t find any posts that give directives on what to look for with vintage bags.


----------



## selina_cai

Hey there! I also ended purchasing the same vintage bag (second hand) and was wondering the same thing! Took this to a cobbler and they thought it was authentic, but couldn't confirm. Does yours have a tag on the inside?


----------

